# Mp Watch - Serial Numbers And See Through Caseback



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

just wondering what the numbers on the back of my mp mean - 667/3493

-also, i've been admiring a friend's really nice tissot. one of things that its got that my mp hasnt is a see-through case back. any chance of getting one fitted to my mp? is it possible? would it look any good?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

The numbers are there just to give it a military look AFAIK. They do not denote anything in particular.

The movement in the watch is a very standard ETA 2824-2 that is pretty plain. It also has a plastic spacer. So you probably don't want a display back - plus I do not believe there is one for that watch.

Great watches though - I love 'em. <Cue gratuitous picture opportunity>


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

quoll said:


> The numbers are there just to give it a military look AFAIK. They do not denote anything in particular.
> 
> The movement in the watch is a very standard ETA 2824-2 that is pretty plain. It also has a plastic spacer. So you probably don't want a display back - plus I do not believe there is one for that watch.
> 
> Great watches though - I love 'em. <Cue gratuitous picture opportunity>


 thanks for the info quoll....


----------



## montecristo (May 4, 2006)

pengelly said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > The numbers are there just to give it a military look AFAIK. They do not denote anything in particular.
> ...


Could you tell me, who supplies the canvas type strap, as seen on your O&W MP?

Thanks.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

montecristo said:


> Could you tell me, who supplies the canvas type strap, as seen on your O&W MP?
> 
> Thanks.


Forum rules mean I can't I'm afraid. If you post a (disguised) email address I'll send the details to you.


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

quoll said:


> montecristo said:
> 
> 
> > Could you tell me, who supplies the canvas type strap, as seen on your O&W MP?
> ...


Could you send the details to me, too, quoll? The email address is Pendleton [AT] btinternet.com

Thanks!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if you search the forum I think the thread where I got some for me and Mac is still there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> if you search the forum I think the thread where I got some for me and Mac is still there


Here... Canvas Straps


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks mach. You're a star. What's the significance of the name, by the way?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Verkitso said:


> Could you send the details to me, too, quoll? The email address is Pendleton [AT] btinternet.com
> 
> Thanks!


I have emailed you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Verkitso said:


> Thanks mach. You're a star. What's the significance of the name, by the way?


It`s how fast I generally move at work









Mind you in cases of emergency it gets more like Mach 1


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

Right now, with loads of jobs to do round the house, and a stack of work to get through before Monday morning, I think my personal Mach number is closer to zero...


----------

